# Work in UK on Fiance Visa??



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

1. My question... I will be traveling to the UK from the US on a fiance Visa next year. With this I understand I will have 6 months to marry...
May i work during this time, or do I have to wait until we are married?
Can I work as soon as we marry?

we will meet for the first time Feb 10... 75 days, 20 hours, 7 minutes... but then who's counting... LOL 

2. second related question...
I was thinking to do community service work during the time I was unable to work. Is it allowed to volunteer during this time.

this site is a wonderful resource... Thank You to all.

------------

our favorite song... "Sailing" but Rod Stewart... check out the lyrics and you will see why.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello. 
I am getting married on a fiance visa to the Uk in 2011. I live here in the Us he is from the Uk.
We sent in our application already, so just waiting to hear from the embassy now so I can answer your question.

On a fiance visa you have to get married within 6 months . You are not allowed to work for 6 months . You can only work once you have extended your visa before the fiance visa expires. Once it is extended and you have a residence permit you can work, and the visa extension is good for 2 years. After those 2 years you apply for indefinite leave to remain as long as you are still married. You can find all the answers on the UKBA home website it is very helpful. 

But as to your second question, I am not sure about volunteering work. I mean if you aren't getting paid then it isn't illegal but you never know. I will not work until I know it's definitely legal , I do not want any problems ..

Hope this has helped. Good luck with everything !


----------



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

KayKay said:


> Hello.
> I am getting married on a fiance visa to the Uk in 2011. I live here in the Us he is from the Uk.
> We sent in our application already, so just waiting to hear from the embassy now so I can answer your question.
> 
> ...


--------
thank you, that is very helpful... I was hoping to work during the 6 months, but I understand the regulation now... Will seek community service activities... after making sure that is legal... otherwise the house will be VERY Clean, the garden VERY tidy and my wife well fed and happy... lol


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tbonetedh said:


> --------
> thank you, that is very helpful... I was hoping to work during the 6 months, but I understand the regulation now... Will seek community service activities... after making sure that is legal... otherwise the house will be VERY Clean, the garden VERY tidy and my wife well fed and happy... lol


No need to wait 6 months. If you get married soon after arrival (you need to give notice in person 2 weeks before the wedding in person for a civil marriage, having lived in UK for at least a week, but the wedding ceremony can be booked much earlier) and apply for FLR by same-day priority service, you will get your passport back in a few days and you can work straightaway. The endorsement in your passport acts as proof of work eligibility, and should be shown to your new employer, as it's a legal requirement for them to see it and keep a photocopy.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep thats right too. I plan to get married asap not wait until the 3rd or 4th months but theres a lot to plan so for me, when I do move there, we are going to give our notice but we need to book a venue first. Its very stressful all this wedding planning lol and not working for 6 months would be horrible, so I am looking forward to working when I finally can over there


----------



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

KayKay said:


> Yep thats right too. I plan to get married asap not wait until the 3rd or 4th months but theres a lot to plan so for me, when I do move there, we are going to give our notice but we need to book a venue first. Its very stressful all this wedding planning lol and not working for 6 months would be horrible, so I am looking forward to working when I finally can over there


-----------
We have already contacted two possible Vicars about having them conduct our ceremony and discussed "Large Guest List or Small". Since this will be her third marriage, and my second we will not make a production of it. Probably a small classic church with larger restaurant reception following. Tho I am inviting many of my friends (Hey, this is you chance for a Eurpoean vacation.  ) I am not expecting many to attend from my list.

The church her grandchildren were chistined in if less than a K away from our home, and it is a beautiful, classic stone church.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Aw best of luck..Ive been in talk with the registrar from the council who will perform our wedding for me and my fiance but of course we cant give them notice until im living there. and my wedding is my first and my fiance's first..it will be about 70 people..we havent decided on the venue..im making it a big wedding but simple if that makes any sense lol. i dont have a large family so just those who i want will fly to england and thats fine with me, my fiance has the big fam and theyre all over there so its going to be perfect. ohhh i cant wait!


----------

